
BMW Batteries Have 15-Year Life in Cars - mpweiher
https://insideevs.com/bmw-batteries-have-15-year-life-in-cars/
======
mtgx
> It’s not a marketing statement, those batteries are designed to last as long
> as the vehicle

Hopefully most EV makers think the same way.

